# Cadence F19's and C19's pictures



## ilovebass (Jun 7, 2008)

I just received some speakers for the new house. It's going to go upstairs in a small entertainment area. I was on a small budget since it is just a small area in the house. I figure at the price...I have nothing to lose. I just received them, but still trying to pick out a receiver, sub, and center channel. I might just finished the sub and centers with candence too, but havent decided yet. Only problem was that one of the speakers came with a damaged corner!! Everything was packaged really well so I dont see how that happen. After noticing it, I was afraid to open the next box since something pierced the outer and inner boxes. However that speaker came out flawless. 
Anyway hoping to see if I can get that speaker replaced. On to the pictures:

holes through 2 boxes but somehow this speaker survived!









the not so lucky one..its bent at the corner with wood layers exposed:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/gallery/data/528/DSC07350.JPG[/IMG
]
[IMG]http://www.diymobileaudio.com/gallery/data/528/medium/DSC07348.JPG

With covers on...









Naked!









f19 next to the satellite c19









looks like carbon fiber..










It looks really nice and hopefully they perform the way they look. For subs, I cant decide on this  or the cadence csx. Im still in search of a receiver for around 2-300 that has hdmi/ipod and works well with the ps3...any suggestions?


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

Interested to know how these sound. How long will it be before you take a listen to them?


----------



## razman (May 16, 2009)

I'm interested to know what you thought of the speakers as well as if anyone else has bought any of these lately? I just went on their site and am I bit interested in their 19 series...any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ilovebass (Jun 7, 2008)

I never got around to finishing the home audio setup. I might sell these since they are just taking space in the room. But if I do get a chance to finish everything, I will update the thread


----------

